# Is someone hacking my system? Log?



## Guttboy (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am unsure if someone is getting into my network.  I have Wep, dont broadcast my SSID, and have passwords setup.

I have enabled the logs and have had a few incoming strange IP's, however, there are no strange outgoing IP's.  I dont know much about internet hackers but thought I would ask.

I have a linksys wrt 54 GS router.

122.140.63.28      www 
69.28.146.179      7000 
69.28.146.179      7002 
124.217.243.120   www 
66.109.29.16       www 

This is what I found incoming.

Thanks for all the help!

Regards


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

Did you forward all your ports for the torrents?!?!?   

Screenies from the linksys main log help.  (http://192.168.1.1, and go to the log)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow... just went to those IPS...  one is a video, and 4 are XAMP pages...  you have webservers at your house?


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 23, 2008)

Not sure....there are a few people that use the desktop in the house....how would I know?  I have set up some ports for the PS3 I just got.


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 23, 2008)

The only "new" program that I put on was TVersity a couple of weeks ago....

Since there are strange incoming ones does that mean I am "hacked"????

What can I do to fix this????

I checked all the port forwarding and they are all just for the playstation 3.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

I want my screenies please...  and somebody better at networking.  At first I thought those were websites you visited...  ok...  do this, go to http://www.ipchicken.com/ and PM me your IP address.  Lets see if any match (don't release you IP to the public)

EDIT:  O btw, my guess that someone hacking you system is a NO.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2008)

69.28.146.179 7000
69.28.146.179 7002

Maybe these 2 are for radio stations or a like. In fact i am 90% sure there streams.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, both open my media player...  I would still guess incoming traffic, and you were listening to the radio.


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 23, 2008)

incoming screenie?

For some reason its not posting.....

I did listen to the radio while doing my taxes...local radio station streaming....

So do I have to worry about the fact that there are incoming things?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2008)

Guttboy said:


> incoming screenie?
> 
> For some reason its not posting.....
> 
> ...



Well there has to be incoming so you hear it ..  So yes them to sound ok..  Thought i knew those ports.


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 23, 2008)

So you guys think I am OK?????


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

I think you're ok.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2008)

122.140.63.28      www AU IP addy at this time.
69.28.146.179      7000 US IP in AZ
69.28.146.179      7002 US IP in AZ
124.217.243.120   www  AU IP addy at this time.
66.109.29.16       www  US IP in NY

Maybe other are from ads from the page or some thing.  Or maybe were the website is hosted ?

Info from here
http://ip-lookup.net


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Folks!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 23, 2008)

hold on there, do a tracert www.yahoo.com and post the results.


i am guessing that you guys dont know how to do that? well if so hit start, type run in the search field, click enter, type "cmd" in the field, a black DOS screen will appear, type "tracert www.yahoo.com" click enter, wait until the test is over, right click in the dos screen, click "select all" then right click and paste it into a reply in this thread. i will come back with the news if your hacked and we'll go from there.


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 24, 2008)

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa226/Guttboy/tracert.jpg

here is the tracert!  Hope it works for you....thanks for the help!


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 24, 2008)

dude, theres no one hacking your system...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 24, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> hold on there, do a tracert www.yahoo.com and post the results.
> 
> 
> i am guessing that you guys dont know how to do that? well if so hit start, type run in the search field, click enter, type "cmd" in the field, a black DOS screen will appear, type "tracert www.yahoo.com" click enter, wait until the test is over, right click in the dos screen, click "select all" then right click and paste it into a reply in this thread. i will come back with the news if your hacked and we'll go from there.




Reason i did not tell him do that is due to if they WERE hostile IP's.  Other wise i would of said try this program http://www.d3tr.de/  it's great it's good for helping your ISP if your getting high pings.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 24, 2008)

Guttboy said:


> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa226/Guttboy/tracert.jpg
> 
> here is the tracert!  Hope it works for you....thanks for the help!



no hackers


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks folks much appreciated!!!!!!


----------

